# The Phil Files: A new beginning



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Almost 11 months after Phil Jackson opened his first training camp as the New York Knicks' president, the roster he brought with him to West Point, New York, is virtually gone.
> 
> Amar'e Stoudemire, the team's marquee signing in the summer of 2010, was waived mid-season. Long-time Knicks guard J.R. Smith was traded away, as were Iman Shumpert, Tim Hardaway Jr. and Pablo Prigioni. Andrea Bargnani and Samuel Dalembert, among others, were not re-signed this offseason.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13418999/the-phil-files-part-9-new-beginning

Final part of a nine-part series.


----------

